# Looking for warm rain boot ideas



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

OK guys what do you consider your favorite winter rain boot. I need something 100% waterproof prefer tall but mid height would work too. Must be warm and dry. I had thought about getting some Dublin river tall boots but heard that they are not really waterproof. Then thought about Muck boots. Any suggestions? I had used Mountain Horse boots for years but the last pair I got was horrible and didn't last any time.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

I would go with Muck boots. My husband wears them in the winter at work and they have never "sprung a leak". He has the wetland model, because he crosses alot of country at work. I currently wear northland barn boots with wool socks and they are pretty good but not for long days in them or traveling any great distance but around the property are fine


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The Mucks work great but dont live in them cause when your feet sweat unless you have the right socks they wont stay truly dry on the inside.
I dont like them for ice cause there's not enough tread.
To be honest, "Columbia" makes a real nice boot, Im happier with those.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I love my muck boots I wouldn't go through a winter without them.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. It is sounding like Muck boots are going to win.



nancy d said:


> The Mucks work great but dont live in them cause when your feet sweat unless you have the right socks they wont stay truly dry on the inside.
> I dont like them for ice cause there's not enough tread.
> To be honest, "Columbia" makes a real nice boot, Im happier with those.


Nancy I actually use to wear Columbia boots a long time ago but kept having the issue same as the Mountain Rider boots. They were more water resistant and not waterproof, but I loved the way they fit. We live in an area with a lot of natural springs so our land stays pretty moist in certain areas but when it comes a great rain we have a great mess in certain areas 

Right now if I head through the back yard and start up the mountain to the back (where my geldings field is and the buck lots) at the base of the road there is a small pool of water that is ankle deep.  This is only when it rains so I haven't built up the yard there yet. I filled it in once but any time we take the dually to the back it made it sink again so it needs tons gravel.

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I use Muck boots and Absolutely love them!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Having lived in Alaska almost my whole life, and now Hawaii, for the last 15 years I've owned the same pair of boots. I wear them year round. Just wool or polar fleece socks in the winter!

Extra Tuffs, the tall version cause you can fold them down to half length if you don't need them to be tall.


----------



## HarleyBear (Aug 31, 2012)

I have never heard of Muck boots until now, but I basically live in Bogs. I have the tall boots, but the top of the boots have a soft neoprene material that is still waterproof. They are the most comfortable and function boots I have.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys! Well I am now the new owner of a pair of Muck Wetlands! Thanks MOgoatlady! I looked at all the models at the Co-op and felt that the Wetlands appeared to look like the most heavy duty pair available and they were a lot cheaper then TSC or Online so I went ahead and got a pair. I will let you guys know how they feel after feeding tonight as its about 34 degrees right now with little snow flurries on and off.



Dayna said:


> Having lived in Alaska almost my whole life, and now Hawaii, for the last 15 years I've owned the same pair of boots. I wear them year round. Just wool or polar fleece socks in the winter!
> 
> Extra Tuffs, the tall version cause you can fold them down to half length if you don't need them to be tall.


I looked these up and they seemed like really good boots but I found an article about how they are now being made in china and lost quality. I hate that! "http://www.alaskadispatch.com/article/alaskans-say-xtratuf-boots-lost-trademark-durability-after-manufacturing-move-china"

Sad thing is Muck Boots are also made by the Honeywell Company so I hope that they still have the quality that they have been known for. . .Guess we will find out!

I have never tried the Bogs but the Co-op only had one type and they didn't appear to be as nice of quality, but I am sure they have better models of Bogs but my Co-op most be sold on Muck brand and they had some Ariats.

The first pair of Mountain Horse I had was great and lasted about 5 years before showing wear. So I had ordered the new style. . . Well those lasted 2 years and I ordered that same model but newer production and that pair was horrible! They started taking on water a week after I got them so I quit wearing them and went back to my old original pair that had cracks in the ankle by this point. Oh and that last pair of MH came with two different size shoe laces. . . not two pairs of different sizes but one long and one short already in the shoe! Poor quality assurance on that stuff! lol

OK time to test my new boots out!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I used to have a pair of Bogs and liked them alot, but my Muck boots seem to be a bit more durable to me 
Have had mine for a little over a year now with no holes yet


----------



## luckyinkentucky (Oct 30, 2012)

Love my Muck Chore boots! Have had them for several years-two thumbs up!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

DDFN said:


> Thanks guys! Well I am now the new owner of a pair of Muck Wetlands! Thanks MOgoatlady! I looked at all the models at the Co-op and felt that the Wetlands appeared to look like the most heavy duty pair available and they were a lot cheaper then TSC or Online so I went ahead and got a pair. I will let you guys know how they feel after feeding tonight as its about 34 degrees right now with little snow flurries on and off.
> 
> I looked these up and they seemed like really good boots but I found an article about how they are now being made in china and lost quality. I hate that! "http://www.alaskadispatch.com/article/alaskans-say-xtratuf-boots-lost-trademark-durability-after-manufacturing-move-china"
> 
> ...


I had heard something about that, but since I bought mine so long ago they were made in the USA. I guess I forgot about the whole china issue.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I ended up getting a pair of waterproof rubber boots so I can wear them over my winter boots, or tennis shoes, or whatever shoes, and not worry about my feet getting wet. They are about $20 at the local feed store. 
They are like space boots lol but with the mud we've been dealing with, they are well worth it! 
I also notice that my feet are able to hold in heat better, in fact I've been wearing my tennis shoes outside, and not having the air get through those boots, again helps keep me warm.


----------

